# Build a large tank?



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I currently have an established 55 gallon tank that we greatly enjoy.

The 12 year old and I have been talking about getting something larger. The area we have available fits the 12" width and height of the 55 well. We could easily double the length of the width stayed the same. 

Since I have never seen a 96" aquarium the 12" width I was wondering about making one.

Has anyone ever built their own aquarium? Would you think it is even worth the effort?

What about buying another 55 and constructing a water bridge?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

both ideas sound great. Glass comes in 8' lengths so you will get the two sides and the bottom out of one piece and the end pieces and bracing should not be too expensive. Lots of great sites online on what thickness of glass you will need, and step by step on how to build as well.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

They have many DIY aquariums on You Tube.


----------

